# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الزواج من ............سائق باص

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


في هذا الزمن وفي منطقتنا بالتحديد

القطيف العزيزة على قلوبنا 

يمتهن البعض قيادة الباصات بأنواعها 

من ميكرو من باصات لتوصل المشاوير الطويلة كالمدينة المنورة ومكة المنورة وغيرهما 

أو سائق بسيارة خاصة أيضاً 

ولم يختر هذا الشخص هذه المهنة المتعبة بمحض إرادته 

أو لنقل بأن الظروف هي من أجبرته على هكذا عمل شريف 

لكن وسنتكلم هنا عن نظرة - بعض - البنات أو الصبايا لسائق الباص 

فعندما يتقدم لها سائق باص للزواج ترفضه والسبب تعتقد بأنه مجهول 

لكنه أصبح معلوماً لدى الأكثرية وهو أنها تأنف من الإقتران بسائق باص 

أو تنظر له نظرة دونية ومع الأسف 

و - البعض الآخر - يقبلن مجبرات على هكذا زواج في إعتقادها لا يتناسب مع 
مستواها الإجتماعي أو التعليمي 
فهي خريجة معهد أو ثانوي أو خريجة من الكلّية وهو >>>حتة سواق باص لا راح ولا جاء 
أو برستيجي ومستوى عائلتي ما يتناسب ويا هذا الشيء

وفي إعتقادي أن أمثال هؤلاء نظرتهم هي نظرة قااااااصرة جداً جداً 
فسائقي الباصات أفراد من مجتمعنا هم إخوان وآباء وأصحاب وجيران 
أناس شرفاء محافظون على أعراض الناس في ذهابهم وإيابهم 
على الرغم من أن --- بعضهم --- قد أساء لهذه المهنة الشريفة 
لكننا هنا لا نتكلم عن الإساءة من قبل هؤلاء 
نتكلم هنا عن نظرة الطرف الآخر لهم .

ما هي نظرتكم بهذا الشأن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لكم خالص ودي وإحترامي 

وأتمنى أن يكون النقاش موضوعياً لا يمس أحد 


فمان الكريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالفعل طرح رائع وموضوع جميل للنقاش
سائق الباص من هو؟
في الفترة الأخيرة عهدنا قلة الوظايف للشباب فأصبح اغلب الشباب يمتهن هذه الوظيفه
رغما عنه ..لأنه اهمل الدراسه او لأنه موجه تعليم او لظرف قاسي ووو
وهذا الشاب هو احد اخواننا او جيرانا او من منطقتنا اوو في النهايه ولد ناس 
قسوة الحياة رمت به عند هذا المطاف
مع صعوبة الحياة والغلا اتوقع ان سائق باص ما يقدر يفتح بيت 
لكن هالمهنه هذه الأيام بدأت ترتقي رواتبها لنفرض ان سائق الباص يودي 10 بنات الكليه اقل شي راح ياخد 350
350×10=3500 راتب يعتبر ما شاء الله غير بقيه المشاورين اليوميه الأخرى 
كراتب القضيه محسومة بس في وجهة نظري بصراحه ويمكن اتوكن غلط الا واكيد غلط
المسمى الوظيفي ( سائق باص) قدام بنات العيله او الجيران وش يشتغل خطيبش بتقول سواق 
يمكن صعبه واااجد كل وحده زوجها مسماه الوظيفي كشخه مدرس والا في شركه والاووووو هي سواق
اني مو ضد ابدوهالمهنة انسانيه وشريفه و الشخص بدينه واخلاقه
بس اتضل هالقضيه بين قوسين مواجهة الناس بهالمسمى 
وخصوصا الي عندها في عيلتها شخصيات مرموقه
طبعا صاحبتي زوجها سواق وظيفه ثانيه مساعده ما شاء الله خدمتهم وااجد وقدروا يبنوا بيتهم 
وكمان صاحبتي الثانيه اقترحت على زوجها هالوظيفه مع دوامه واتحسن وضعهم 
واخو صاحبتي واخويي لما اتخرج من ثانوي قبل لا يتوظف امتهن هالمهنة لفتره 
والحين زوج اختي وهو رايح الدوام عنده موظفات ونهاية دوامه كمان معاه
بالعكس ما فيها شي والعالم كلها بدت تشتغل هالشغله الي صارت بشكل واسع لقلة الوظايف
احترم كل السواقيين المحترميين واشكرهم لأنهم بيخدمونا وقت الحاجه
ويعطيك العافيه يا ابو زين على الطرح الرائع

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_يسلموو اخي على هذا طرح_ 



_ كلامك صحيح واكثرهم تقول هذا الكلام !_

_ لو كل بنت تفكر بعقل وتنظر للجياة بطرقه افضل_ 

_تعيش مع صاحب هالباص احلى حياة_ 

_يمكن هو صحيح على قد حاله وما يمتلك غير هاليومية_ 

_احسن من واحد يمكتلك امول ويحرمها السعاده_ 

_%90 اكثرهم يقولون احنا ما نتزوج غير واحد عندهم بيت وسيارة وفلوس_ 
_هذا ولد ناس وهذا ولد ناس وخذوهم فقراء يغنيهم الله_ 
_ هذا الي انتي تبيه وتقولين عنه انه هاي وعنده امول بضحك لج في لحظة وهيه يوم الي يجي يتقدم لج_ 

_بعدين بتشوفي الحياة على حقيقتها_



> فعندما يتقدم لها سائق باص للزواج ترفضه والسبب تعتقد بأنه مجهول




_ما توقعه محهول بس اكثرهم يلبسهم الغرور_ مستواها الإجتماعي أو التعليمي 
فهي خريجة معهد أو ثانوي أو خريجة من الكلّية وهو >>>حتة سواق باص لا راح ولا جاء 
أو برستيجي ومستوى عائلتي ما يتناسب ويا هذا الشيء 
_ليه  صاحب الباص من من المجتمع_ 

_ طيب خليها هيه بنت عائلة وبنت فلوس_ 
_باقي اهلها كلهم اغنياء ماعندها عيال عم وعيال خال_ 
_وعيال خاله_
_مافيهم واحد صاحب سائق باص_

_هذا ريايي واتمنى اني ماحد من البنات تزعل من كلامي_

_تحياااتي_ 




_شهد الأحزان_ 




_ ....................._

----------


## سرآبــ

قال الرسول (ص): 
"إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه و خلقه فزوجوه "

عندما نأتي لنتكلم عن المنطق بشكل عام .. 
الغرض من الزواج هو التحصين لكلا الطرفين .. ذكورآ و إناثآ ! 
فعندما يتقدم الشاب لخطبة الفتاة ننظر لأخلاقياته و فكره و دينه .. ثم نأتي لمسماه الوظيفي على حد التعبير 
من حق الفتاة أن تقبل أو ترفض لأسبابها الوجيهة 
فهي ربما تنظر نظرة مستقبلية .. 
مثلآ /، 
قد يكون المستوى التعليمي لها كما ذكرت خريجة جامعية بغض النظر عن الدرجة .. دبلوم / ماستر / دكتوراه .. إلخ 
يقف حاجزآ بينها و بين المتقدم .. لأنها ستنظر له من منظور أب و أخ و زوج و صديق ! 
فالتوافق في المستويات قد يكون مطلوبآ أحيانآ .. لأنه سينعكس مستقبلآ على مستوى الأبناء الفكري و العقلي و الأدبي .. 
فلو فرضنا أنا سائق الباص لا يحمل سوى شهادة إبتدائية فهنا لا بد من الموازنة ..كيف ؟ 
بالمنظور العكسي .. 
نعم قد أكون أنا متعلمة و فاهمة أمور الحياة .. فلو قبلت بهذا الشخص علي أن أقدم على تطويره .. و توعيته 
و نقل علمي و فهمي بحيث أراه ينعكس عليه ليؤثر مستقبلآ على أبنائي .. 
فهذا المنظور هو المنظور السليم و السديد .. 
و بغض النظر عن المستوى المادي فإن الله يفتح أبواب الرزق لمن يشاء و لا ندري ببقاء الأحوال أم لآ .. 

:
عذرآ على الإطالة و شكرآ لك أخي 
واحد فاضي 

على الطرح المميز و الملموس للقضية 
لك جل التحايا و الامتنان 

سرآبـ

----------


## LUCKY

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد

لم يعد سائقوا الباصات من الاشخاص الذين لا يملكون الشهادات فقط بل من الحاصلين على البكالوريوس و لم يستطيعوا الحصول على وظيفه و حتى لو كان الشخص ليس لديه شهاده إلا ابتدائيه او متوسطه فهذا غير معيب


و لاكن يجب على البنت ان تنظر الى اخلاق الشخص المتقدم فما الفائدة ان كان متعلم  و صاحب و مسمى وظيفي راقي و ليس لديه اخلاق او منفتح الى حد غير متناسب مع ديننا الاسلامي 

انا أُفضل ان يكون الشخص لديه خلق عالي و ملتزم اجتماعياً و لديه سمعه حسنه على اي شخص لديه الاموال او النسب المعروف 

اخي ابو زين نفس الموضوع ينطبق على قضيه النسب عائله فلان و عائله فلان و التفرقه العنصريه 

و نصيحتي الى اخواتي ان يكون المعيار في القبول او الرفض هو الاخلاق لان بعد فتره من الزواج سيكون تعامل الزوج مع الزوجه هو الشيء الذي يجلب السعاده في المنزل او التعاسه 


و اتمنى للجميع حياة طيبه و سعاده دائمه ( اذا كنا على درب اهل البيت فالسعاده هي طريقنا ) فل لنتحلى باخلاق اهل البيت و كل احاديث اهل البيت تحثنا على الاختيار وفق الاخلاق 

فهنيئاً للبنت التي تفكر بمنطق اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

ابو زين شكراً لك لطرحك القيم و المفيد

تحياتي

----------


## أموله

مرآحبـ .. ،،

اأول شي اأحب اأشكرك اأخي وـآحد فـآضي ..

نظرتها خاطئه .. ربما يكون هاذا الرجل رجل طيب .. كريم .. !!

غير لما تاتزوج واحد غ ـني بعدين يبدأ بطقها و صفاته بخيل  ... !!

المفروض مانحكم على سائق المكرو من منظره .. ** 

نشوف قلبه ... !! 

بس شوف لها حق ترضف بح ـآلتيين ... !!

اأذ آ كان لـآيعرف يكتب ولا يقرأ ولا عنده شهاده ... !!

واأذا كانت صفـآته صفـآت سيئه ومو حلوه ..!!

وبعض النسـآء يرفضن لأنه .. تقول مثلا بينشغل عنها بأشغل ..!!

فـآلمفر وض منه تخصيص وقت .. !!

اأشكرك اأخي ع طرح الموضوع ..

تحيتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بصراحه تعليقات الجماعه عجبتني واااجد 
واني مع الجميع 
وفعلا سائق الباص انسان واله مشاعره
واحنا ياما ركبنا مع سواقيين وما ركبنا معاهم الا لأن احنا واثقين فيهم 
وفي اخلاقياتهم وسلوكهم وسمعتهم 
واذا كان سائق الباص انسان خلوق وكل الصفات الحلوه فيه
ما يعيبه اي شي 
بالعكس افضل على الأقل من الي يغبوا بالشهور والأسابيع في وظايفهم
ويمكن ان الزوجه اتروح مع زوجها سائق الباص في مشاوريه كمتنفس الهيا بعد
احدى زيميلاتي جامعيه لما اتقدم اليها سائق باص اهلها قوموا الدنيا بين رافضين
 وبين موافقينوالحمد لله اتزوجت وانجبت ولد الحمد لله
والله الدنيا تفرض علينا اشياء  لازم نتحملها
والله الواحد هو مغير الأحوال

----------


## فرح

احييييك اخوووي ابو زيــــــــن 
طرح جدا وااااقعي ..
عندي اهم الشي الدين بالدرجه الاولى والاخلاق والسمعه الطيبه بين الناس
وماتفرق عندي سواق باص والله مدير 
اهم شي انه يعاملني معامله حسنه وطيوووب وحباااب وموبخيل  :embarrest: 
والمظاهر الدنيويه لاتهمني بشي ...
شي الفائده انه اذاكان صاحب وظيفه مرموقه واخلاقه معدومه من الانسانيه 
هذا الشي اكيد ماراح يسعدني ..
وسمعت انه فيه جامعييييين ماعندهم وظائف وتوجهوا الى سائق مكروباص 
لااجدها عيب ولاحرام بالعكس يشرفني بعمله وعرق جبينه وان القمه حلال 
افضل من عنده شغله ومبالغ ضخمه والمصدر حرااام ...
والمووووهيييييم انها شغله شريفه 
كل الشكر والتقدير لك خيي ابوزيـــــــــن 
لاحرمنا ماتقدمه منجديد
دمت ودااام عطااائك الممـــــــــــيز
اجمل التحاياواعطرها بحب المصطفى وآله الاطهار

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

احيي صراحه سائق الميكرو وغيره...
ودايم اشيد بأخلاق الطيبين منهم وصبرهم ثم صبرهم ثم صبرهم..
يعجبني الأنسان الصبور المكافح.. واللي يدور على رزقه بأي طريقه.. احسن من العطالي البطالي

بالمختصر .. ما احس الشهاده في هالزمن مهمه بقدر مايهم تأمين اللقمه الكريمه الحلال..
وهالبنات ماعندهم سالفه.. خلهم ناقعين في بيوت اهاليهم لين يجيهم ذاك الهامور المشخشخ !!

تسلم خيو
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
خذوهم فقراء يغنيهم الله  
بالنسبة لي
فلا يهمني المال أبداً
لاأمانع ان اتزوج بسواق ميكرو
اهم شيء يكون سمعته عدله ومن عائله محترمه
ويكون طيب
وأخلاقه عدله
السعادة بالحب والحنان والجو الهادئ 
وليست بالمال
عمر السعادة ما كانت بالمال 
الأهم هو الدين و الأخلاق ولقمة العيش حلال

----------


## ابو فواز

السلام عليكم  الاخوان ماخلو كلام ماشالله كل شي قالوه لكن احب اضيف شغله ان احسن الوظايف بالدول الاوروبيه هو السايق بكل انواعه تاكسي باص مطعم وغيرهم وانا اعرف اكثر من شخص عنده دكتوراه ويشتغل هالشغله وبعدين الشغل مو عيب العيب ان الشخص يمد ايده للناس واهم شي ان الانسان يكون قنوع وماله شغل بكلام الناس لان ارضاء الناس غايه لاتدرك والناس ماعندها غير الكلام عنك وعن غيرك!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تحياتي لأبو فواز 
والله كلامك صحيح 
100%100

----------


## الوعـد الصادق

*العمل الحلال و الكسب الحلال ليس عيبا و لا يعيب صاحبه ابدا*
*و من تفكر هكذا فهي ذات تفكير سطحي جدا و غير متلائم مع ظروف العصر الصعبة* 
*التي تضطر البعض للقبول بعمال لا تتناسب مع وضع البلد المفترض بانه بلد غني*
*و يفيض بالثروات لكن هذا الشاب او ذاك اقتنع برزق عيشه ة احسن عمله و يكسب من*
*عمله و جده و تعبه فاين العيب؟؟؟؟؟؟  المفروض تكون النظرة لدينه*
*لخلقه  للشخص نفسه و شخصيته* 



*و لاكون اكثر موضوعية   خلنا نصير واقعيين بعد  * 
*الشخص الذي يعمل على باص يجب عليه ايضا ان يفكر اي نوع من البنات تتناسب لكي*
*تكون زوجة لها و ترضى بان يكون غائبا عنها اغلب اليوم و متنقلا من مكان لاخر* 
*بحثا عن رزقه يعني نوعية معينة من البنات هي الي ممكن تصبر* 
*على دوام متقلب و بدون وقت محدد*
*عشان لا تظلمه و لا يظلمها*
*راح تتشكى من اختلاف اوقات عودته و عدم وجوده في البيت و كل شوي طالع مشوار*
*يعني البعض يستصعب عمل بهالشكل* 
*مثل ما في بنات الحين يرفضون شباب الي يشتغلون برا الشرقية لنفس السبب*
*عدم وجوده في البيت* 
*مو كون العمل عيب او محرج او اقل شانا*


*امر اخر   و هو الوضع الاجتماعي* 
*رغم انه المفروض ماله دخل بس كثير منا ينظر له على انه مهم*
*و صعب انك تجي تغير افكار ميتين سنة في يوم او يومين*
*يعني لا يروح يتقدم لبنت من العوايل الي شايفة حالها و عايشة على الدلال*
*و يبيها تكافح معه*
*؟؟؟؟*
*و بعدها يزعل لو رفضوه*
*المنطق يفرض رايه هنا ابحث عن الي تناسبك و عذرا مش قصدي ان وضعه المادي اقل* 
*او شانه اقل ( استغفر الله اكيد مو هذا قصدي )*
*بس راح يتعب مع بنت مدللة او دلوع او متعودة على عيشة معينة و بيجو هو*
*يفرض عليها عيشة ثانية.......*
*و الناس لها طرقها في حياتها و في الي يقدر يتاقلم بسهولة و في الي مستحيل*
*يتعايش مع ظروف غير ظروفه الي عاش عليها طول عمره*



*الختام الشغل مو عيب و*

*يعني يا بنت اقتنعي بالشاب مش بعمله*
*و يا شباب دورو زين عن الي تتناسب مع تفكيركم ووضعكم*

*****
*احترم كل سواق باص يتعامل مع البنات على انهم خواتهم او مثل امه*
*و يخاف على حرماتهم مثل ما يخاف على حرماته*
*****


*الوعد الصادق*

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

ابنائي اخواني اخواتي 

يتوجب علينا ونحن نعيش كثير من المتغيرات الاجتماعيه والسياسيه والاقتصاديه ان ننظر للامور كل الامور بمقدار ما تحمله لنا 
   من ايجا بيات او سلبيات  وما تعطيه ايانا في القابل والحا ضر 
 ومما لاشك فيه انه ومع المتغيرات تغير تفكير المجتمع والفتاة من هدا 
 النسيج المتداخل
 فسواق الباص ممتهن عامل كا دح قد يأتي بمدخول اكبر مما يأتي به سواه 
 وهو رجل بحمد الله لا يتكفف الناس  وبامكان كل فتاة ان ارادة ان تكون معينة 
 لزوجها ايا كان كانت كما يريد لها الاسلام    
  وتبني واياه بيتا تكتنفه السعا دة والمودة والحب 

  كان من المفترض ان استلم عملي في عشرين من المحرم سنة الف واربع مائة واربعه  وبسبب استدعائي من المباحث والامن 
 بسبب قرائتي لقصيدة اشتهرة بعد حين في قرى الاحساء 
 اعلنها دم الشهيد ثوره     قد ولدت كل انفوس حره 
   من كتا باتي 
 رئتني على لا ئحة المغضوب عليهم فلم اوفق في اي من الدوائر الحكوميه 
 او الشركات المعروفه 
  فتوجهة لأكثر من مهنة من الفلا حة والبناء حتى حط بي الرزق على اعتاب 
 السوا قه او القيا دة 
  وانا اليوم اعيل بيتي واخدم مجتمعي من خلال المؤ سسات الاجتما عيه الكثيره او المؤسسات الدينيه  ولم استرزق منها او اعول عليها 

  لاشك ان للمجتمع اثره سواء بالايجاب او بالسلب  ولا كن ما يهم هو انت 
     اسئل الله ان يو فقكم جميعا وير زقكم ازواجا صالحين وابناء وا صلين بكم با رين

   خا دمكم الاقل حظا
     بو كوثر

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*كلام صحيح ولكن لماذا التقليل من مهنة اي شخص  فهو لم يمتهن هذه المهنه الا من اجل كسب الرازق الحلال ,عن جد رضا الناس غايه لاتدرك اذا اشتغل الرجال شغله اقل من شغلتهم ماعجبهم وحطو فيه عيوب الدنيا واذا قعد عاطل قالو لو مشتغل اي شغله احسن من الفره في الشوارع صج ماعرفو الشباب وش يسوون  .بالنسبه لي الشاب اللي يشتغل في توصيل المشاوير شاب مثابر حاب انه يكون نفسه على مايحصل على وظيفه ثانيه  بدل تضييع الوقت في الاعب والخربيط .*

----------


## علوكه

_كل شيئ قالوهـ الاخوان والاخوات_ 
_وانا اضم صوتي معهم _ 
_سواق الباص انسان وليسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_من رضيتم دينه وخلقه فزوجوه_ 
_يسلموووووووو_
_جميعا_

----------


## nour faytrounie

: يمنع وضع الارقام ،، الرجاء قراءة القوانين ،، الادارة

----------


## الفجر القـادم

في الحقيقة الزواج يجب ان يشترط به شرطان اساسيان الاول هو 

الدين 
يجب ان يكون ذا دين وهو اهم الشروط حتى تأمن ابنتك عنده فالدين يمنع صاحبه عن الضلم والاعتداء والحرام

الخلق وهو الركيزة الثانية فصاحب الخلق الجميل تكون عشرته هينه وسهله ومحببة 

ولكن هناك سؤال احب طرحه اخواتي الكرام انا اعرف ان اي انثى لا تحب ان يكون لها شريك في حياتها اي انها لا تريد الزواج من شخص متزوج ولكن اذا فاتها قطار الزواج واصبح سنها باواسط الثلاثين هل تؤيدون الزواج به ام لا

----------


## شواطئ شوق

بصراحة الردود جداً جدارائعة 
                                   العيب ماهوفي سائق الباص
                                     العيب في الزمن الغابر
                      كم وكم من الفتيات تتزوج على المهندس والدكتوروالمعلم 
                                     وهي لم تكون سعيدة 
                                الاختيار الصحيح هو الدين والاخلاق 
                            والمهنة ليس عيب ولاحرام 
                              المهم هويسكب رزقه من الحلال 
                                        دمتم بخير0

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

الاخوان ماقصروا ناقشوا الموضوع من كل زواياه 
وكل اللي بقى لي كلمتين ..
السمعة الشينة اللي  كان سببها فئة قليلة منهم ..
شوهت النظرة لهم بالكامل
مو عيب  شغلة سواق الباص
ومو عيب تكسب فلوسك بالحلال
ولكن عن نفسي ..  برفض اتزوج سواق باص بسبب السمعة المشبوهة اللي كان سببها فئة منهم <<~ هذي من جهة
الجهة الثانية ان اختي اللي اصغر مني بسنتين وافقت على سواق باص .. شهرين ظلت معه وراها الويل
رغم الكلام الطيب اللي انقال عنه لما سألوا عنه ...  سببت لي عقدة منهم وكره لهم

يعطيك الف عافية استاذ واحدن فأضي ع الموضوع المهم
وخآلص احترامي لجميع الاراء

----------


## hassan1411

*




ما شاء الله اخواني و اخواتي ما خلو شي ااقوله 



بس حبيت اضيف حاجه على كلامكم 


سائق الباص اكثر من غيره ينسال عنه 



تعرفوا انه اغلب زبائنه حريم و بعض البنات غيورين بزيادة نعرف ناس واجد 
صار بينهم خلاف علشان هالشغله 


بعض البنات لا يتقبلوا هالشغله 



و الله يهدي هالشباب صاروا يبالغوا في تزين باصاتهم يقلوبوها ورديه و حمراء 

و هو يغير في شكله حتى يلفت انتباه البنات




حبيت ابدي راي في هالموضوع بس 





مع احترامي و تقديري لكم*

----------


## آكاي

موضوع فيه الكثير من الجدل 
عن نفسي اشوف ان شي اساسي تكافئ الشهادة

يعني مايصير واحد متخرج ثانوي يتزوج دكتورة ،تالي بيصير بينهم عدم تفاهم وممكن يؤدي الى الطلاق
وصراحة هالمسألة استاذنا قال لكل واحد يكتب عن هالموضوع واللي شفناه ان تقريبا اكثر الطلاب يشوفون هالشي منطقي

وطبعا انا ما اتكلم عن السواق او الوظيفة انا اقول اللي يفرق اهو الشهادة

----------

